# Finished my Rally II wheels



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

as usual you can get the details at 1968lemans.************

Still have to put on a layer of clearcoat, but 10 minutes after i finshed the paintwork, they look freakin' great (in my mind)arty:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

they look good- and will look really nice on the car


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Great job! Here is one of your pics.

http://1.bp.************/_wbwdXA3O44o/Sp8cv2hYHrI/AAAAAAAAAGA/YYtCJYX-ucU/s400/IMG_0800.JPG


----------

